# kubota r 520



## redneckff702 (Aug 16, 2007)

in the winter i operate a kubota r520 for my cousin. last year his largest client consolidated his several building in an industrial into one massive building with about fifty loading docks and several hundred car spaces. we are looking to make this machine function as the primary equipment in every storm. the standard bucket works great for clearing individual spaces and the docks, however for the quarter mile push on the sides of the building i am unsure of a push box, any suggestions?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

with a push that long you really would want either a bigger machine, or a plow.

If you have extra hydros I would look at a blizzard plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A friend of mine has a RT 520 with a 10ft HLA pusher blade, not sure if you can get them around you or not, but check them out at www.horstwelding.com. They have a steel trip cutting edge and the end plates are spring loaded. They are lighter then most blades and stand up very well. We have more then 10 of them in sizes from 8 to 16ft. The steel cutting edge will work better because the trucks really pack the snow down. JMO. The RT 520 will push a 10 ft very well . I think Protech makes a steel trip now too.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I was looking at an 520 for a larger parking lot. 

Does anyone have any idea how big of a pusher a 520 will handle with the box full of snow?

10' would be okay, but would like to go larger


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

QuadPlower;397906 said:


> I was looking at an 520 for a larger parking lot.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how big of a pusher a 520 will handle with the box full of snow?
> 
> 10' would be okay, but would like to go larger


IMO I don't think it will handle a 12 ft. We run a 12ft on a JD 3900 telehandler and it handles it fine, but when we put the 14 ft on it, it seemed pretty hard on it. We have found it's better to have a little smaller blade and be reliable, then to have a big blade and have break downs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wouldn't go any bigger than 10' either. Only 49 HP and 8900#'s is not going to be enough for anything over a couple inches on long runs. 

A blade like JD is referring to or a Blizzard would probably work great and give you the option of a plow or box.

My JCB is about 12K #'s and 55 HP, I'm running a Daniel's 14' WIng plow without problems, but it has quite a bit more weight to it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark are they still making Daniels Blades. We have an 18 ft but our dealer went broke. Good blade but just wondering for parts. You ever tried a storm blade, they are really big around hear now, HLA also make one and am thinking of ordering one. What are your thought's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes, Daniel's is still around http://www.danielsplows.com/index.html

I've seen the Storms on bigger Kubota's by me, never ran one and the only negative I heard was the controls were sort of a pain. Not sure if this was the OEM setup or if it was something the dealer rigged up that could be better. This was third hand so take it FWIW.

Seems like a great concept to me, though. Just a lot of moving parts, but apparently they hold up well. I've seen them actually plowing too and looked very versatile and productive. They were actually using them for setting up lots for loaders with 20' Daniels.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Storm actually makes a 14 ft with 3 ft wings. So you can plow straight at 20ft or 14ft straight or 14ft box. The guys i know run them off 4 sep remotes on the tractors. A friend of mine actually has a 24ft Daniels with hydraulic fold on a TV 140. It is quite a beast. I guess in theory the Blizzard is somewhat like a Storm blade.


----------



## winter (Aug 22, 2007)

*Machinability*

If your looking for large plows for Tractors, Wheel loaders or skidster, check out the Machinabilty plows, they make a Vee plow and a Wing plow, super heavy duty and great back-up. Machinability.com


----------

